# [X/Gnome] Coup de gueule du dimanche matin

## Poussin

Plein les ...!

3 installations similaires sur 3 PC, pas moyen d'avoir 3 fois le même rendu des polices. Sur le premier, nickel, sur les 2 autres, c'est complètement dégueulasse! Des gros patés! Certaines lettres ont l'impression d'être en "gras" d'autre sont si fines qu'à peine lisibles!

Dès gdm c'est le cas. Dans gnome également bien sur. Maintenant pour savoir quelle police il utilise vraiment... grand mystère...

Alors une fois, les barres/panels de gnome qui se limites à un seul écran, une fois elles se prolonges sur les 2 écrans... C'est à ce demander ce qui a bien pu changer entre les 2 ... 

RAAAAH je m'énerve

Désolé, c'était mon petit énervement dominical (faut que j'arrete de me lever à 7h le dimanche...)

----------

## Poussin

Magnifique... Midnight commander dans gnome-terminal

L'un s'affiche nickel, l'autre met des espaces entre les lignes verticales du cadre... mais qu'est-ce que c'est moche

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, mais encore ??

Quelles cartes graphiques ? eselect fontconfig list ?

Je ne crois pas à des modifications quantiques, si différence d'affichage il y a, de config différente proviendra.

----------

